# Shipping Liquids Internationally



## winterwonder (May 1, 2008)

I hope this is the right forum, I wasn't having any luck with this question on LJ and it's pretty random...

Has anyone shipped liquid internationaland said yes when they asked if there was something liquid in there? Do they just mark it different and it will be no problem? I've looked all over the USPS website but I couldn't really find a direct answer about the process. 

I've sent maybe one or two liquids overseas before but I always just said no 'cause it was small and I'd forget but this time I did a huge CP for someone in Australia. I'm shipping in a Priority Flat Rate Box (I already purchased the label and filled out the customs form to say cosmetics) and I'm a bit nervous about the lipglosses and nail polish now. 

Thanks!!


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (May 1, 2008)

i tried to ship a nail polish from canada to the us once, and the post office told me i wasn't allowed to...after that, i just wrote "cosmetics" on any of the packages


----------



## talste (May 1, 2008)

Liquids should be fine as I get liquids posted to Australia all the time. I had a look at the Australia Post web site Australia Post
and it doesn't list non flammable liquids as being restricted.

Nail polishes, Im not sure about those as I vaguley recall seeing a post on another forum about Aussies not being able to post polishes Internationally as they are a flammable item, So I assume your probably not supposed to post them to Oz either ?!?!?! Dont quote me on that though, Im sure some one here will be able to confirm this for you


----------



## winterwonder (May 1, 2008)

Oh thank you both!! Thanks for that website *talste*, I see it lists any flammable liquid which the nail polish is! I think that's the only issue, I may have to just refund her for that to be safe. 

For the rest of the stuff, those in the US, when they ask you "does this contain liquids?" should I say yes if it has just the glosses? I don't want to lie but I dunno how they handle that.


----------



## talste (May 1, 2008)

My sister just popped up on MSN so I asked her She's an Ebay power seller and lives in Oz, She says tick liquids it will be fine but nail polishes wont get through as they are classed as flammable.

Here is another link with info prohibited and restricted imports 

P.s Good thing your not posting to Singapore as I know from experience they dont allow any form of liquid or gel !


----------



## winterwonder (May 2, 2008)

Ah yeah! Thanks for that, there's probably a chance they'd never know, but I don't think we should risk it.


----------



## eurocentrix (Jun 2, 2013)

Not all nailpolish is flammable.


----------

